# Alt. treatment for meatal stenosis?



## TinkleBelle (Feb 9, 2003)

We just discovered that my circ'd toddler has meatal stenosis. He's always had a really hard stream, but I didn't connect it to meatal stenosis until now.

I really didn't want to circ him, and don't want to subject him to another surgical procedure unless it becomes ABSOLUTELY necessary.

Suggestions? Advice?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 20, 2001)

Ouch! Sorry to hear that. I have never heard of any alternative treatments for meatal stenosis other than surgery. I think some surgeries are more radical than others, but the more conservative ones have a higher chance of not working for the long term. I think you are just going to have to consult with a pediatric urologist or two and see what they say. If he is not in pain right now, you might be able to wait on the surgery.

They have a guage to measure the smallness of the opening, and I think they could determine if it was something that needed to be done now or could wait. A toddler is a very sensitive time to be considering any genital surgery... with potty training and all- I'm totally hearing your hesitation! But also this can really be painful, and cause other urination issues, like having to go a lot... or bedwetting... so there probably are situations where it would be best to get the corrective surgery over with sooner.

I hope that you can find a compassionate Dr that you and your son feel comfortable with.

I also want to reassure you that this is common and it is treatable, but it is also avoidable (by not circumising) and that if you have the gumption to do it- it would be a huge social service for you to check back on the consent form you signed and see if the risk of meatal stenosis was adaquatly communicated to you... if not, you should consider lobbying the hospital for a change in their informed consent policy and also consider a lawsuit- hiding the incidence of this problem is a serious situation in the medical field and the name of this problem is virtually unknown in common circles- but it is probably happening more often than appendicitis or tonsilectomy.

Last night I found the website of a circumciser from Vancouver... it was one of the most detailed websites I have ever seen from a circumciser and he actually has a PDF consent form available for download... it was actually the very first time I saw with my eyes, a real circumcision consent form... only (sigh) this was Canadian, not from the USA. Anyway- this Dr. outlined the risks that HE incurs on the children HE circumcises... his OWN track record and not national averages... having circumcised over 11,000 children (my god almighty!) I guess his records ARE statisticly signifigant... anyway- you will notive on this page- (BOTTOM)
http://www.pollockclinics.com/circum...lications.html
take not of the MEATAL STENOSIS portion... BLANK. Something is fishy! Is this happening all over? I bet that your hospital also hid this high incidence from you- WILLFULLY hiding the truth from you. You deserved better than that.

Don't waste a minute of your energy feeling sad... get angry!

lOVE sARAH


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

My ds' ped thought that he had meatal stenosis and I posted this thread a few months ago:

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...threadid=84944

Hopefully there is some information in there that you might find helpful. Have you been to the urologist yet? Have you requested a second opinion? Did you ask the urologist the details of the surgery? PM me if you would like. My ds didn't have meatal stenosis but I did a lot of reading up on it.


----------



## TinkleBelle (Feb 9, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by trishshack_
*My ds' ped thought that he had meatal stenosis and I posted this thread a few months ago:

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...threadid=84944

Hopefully there is some information in there that you might find helpful. Have you been to the urologist yet? Have you requested a second opinion? Did you ask the urologist the details of the surgery? PM me if you would like. My ds didn't have meatal stenosis but I did a lot of reading up on it.*
We haven't been to a urologist, but he has every single sign with the exception of repeated UTIs. He's on Medicaid, so I'm waiting to hear back from our worker as to whether or not we can have a 2nd opinion.

Right now, I'm treating him as if he had just been circ'd - aquaphor on a piece of gauze to keep him clean and from sticking to the diaper.

Going to read the other thread now, and thanks for your replies


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

You need to see a urologist and one that specializes in pediatrics. Medicaid will cover it. If he is going to have it fixed a urologist should perform the procedure anyhow.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Emily:

Circumcision is often described as a "snip" when it truely is not. However, the cure for meatal stenosis truely is just a snip. The doctor will make a cut probably about an eighth of an inch long at the bottom edge of his meatus or urinary opening to open it up. The actual snip will take less than a second. Prior to the snip, the doctor should apply some EMLA anesthetic cream and let it work for about 30 minutes to numb the area.

This is really not a big deal as long as your son recieves the EMLA cream or another anesthetic and any doctor can perform the procedure, A urologist is not necessary.

However, you do need to read my post on the other thread. After care is very important as well as avoiding the things described there that could cause a recurrance of the problem.

Best of luck to you and your son!

Frank


----------

